
Show HN: Web-playground – An Enjoyable Playground for HTML, JavaScript and CSS - daiwei
https://github.com/d6u/web-playground
======
daiwei
Web Playground is command line tool for quick prototyping, demo, tutorial or
presentation in the browser. It works by quickly scaffolding just one HTML,
one JavaScript and one CSS file, and opening a browser with live reloading.
Optionally, you can update playground.yml to enable common preprocessors such
as Babel or SASS, or add additional script/style tags to the page.

